# old briggs



## punchy32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I recently purchased an old homelite rider with a 16 hp briggs with an updraft
carb. It worked well all summer long,but near the end the carb was leaking gas .
I thought it was just a sticky float. After removal I found the float was half full
of gas.  Can I change over to a new style carb or do I have to stick with this 
one? 
thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can change, but you can buy a new float, though i'd actually rebuild the whole carb, needle and seat, and gaskets.


----------

